# "Silver Fox" Porsche Beetle concept from 2000...



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

heh... I ran across this pic again... I haven't seen it in years. Remember this gem? I think some concepts should be left on the drawing board! heh!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: "Silver Fox" Porsche Beetle concept from 2000... (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_ I think some concepts should be left on the drawing board! heh!










Tell that to the TT kit guy- he's about to do it to a convertible this time around..


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: "Silver Fox" Porsche Beetle concept from 2000... (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
Tell that to the TT kit guy- he's about to do it to a convertible this time around..









BWAHAHAHA!!! Yeah, I read something on the org stating that it's gettin the chop treatment. I'm not the biggest fan of the BeeTTle either, but hey,














cheers to the dude for being an innovator.


----------

